# Art field



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been wondering if some SJs are into the field of fine arts here. Also it would be great if you can show your works. I am curious because in my art faculty, it is rare to find SJ--well actually almost none except the teachers, but they are teaching theory and history of art.... I have seen ISTJ friends in design field as quality check, I haven't seen them in conceptual art or things, the tertiary and fourth Ne makes me curious how it will be used when the person is artistic.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

Do you consider music a fine art? I play upright bass, piano, and guitar; I can play well by ear, especially on the piano, although reading music is difficult for me, except on the bass.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you consider music a fine art? I play piano, turned down concert piano school twice. No regrets. 

Taught myself to play the guitar, harmonica, pretty much whatever instrument came my way, to differing levels, depending on whether I had the need to play it or not.


----------



## LavenderMoon (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't do anything professionally or in school, but I've been drawing and painting since I was a pre-teen. Especially with drawing, I think I'm good enough now that if I wanted to take it further, I could. My favorite things to draw are human faces, architecture and furniture. Even though I love fantasy fiction and movies, I never was the kind of person to draw dragons or anything very fantastical when it came to my own art.

These are from about 2010-2012, so they don't really show where I am now, but they're all I had on my computer. Sorry about the crappy quality.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Chamondelle said:


> I've been wondering if some SJs are into the field of fine arts here. Also it would be great if you can show your works. I am curious because in my art faculty, it is rare to find SJ--well actually almost none except the teachers, but they are teaching theory and history of art.... I have seen ISTJ friends in design field as quality check, I haven't seen them in conceptual art or things, the tertiary and fourth Ne makes me curious how it will be used when the person is artistic.


I majored in two fine arts and am currently going back to school for a third fine arts degree. My career path at the moment involves fine arts (I do marketing, with heavy emphasis on web and graphic design). I write in my spare time and draw (mostly in digital format) on occasion. 

Is it rare for an ESTJ to be in fine arts? I couldn't tell you. I don't type people IRL.

What specific area of focus are you going to school for?


----------

